# Long Time Lurkers/Guests, Easy First Post Thread...



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I get to sit down here at the bottom of the world and see all sorts of names at the bottom of the Forums page of people that have zero or very few posts and also see largish numbers of 'Guests' as well so I just thought maybe a thread dedicated to these new users might be nice. One where they could just say "hello" and maybe say what watch they are wearing today and maybe we could get to know them a bit...

So whilst ive a fair few posts under my belt I spose I ought to go first... my name is Jon and today im wearing a sassy little number by Orsa...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Great Idea Jon, Ive my military seiko 5 on today. come on lurkers, say hello.

Foz


----------



## Saint Valentine (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

M8, that rabbit is way cool.... cracked me up! LOL!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

err isn't it a wabbit?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The missing ears fooled me for a bit...


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

The Samsmate Steve is a new member also

Today he will be sporting his PRS14 Precista on a black nylon military style strap (been calling these ballistic straps as if id joined a swat team & i havent so i better stop that) i love the looks of this watch

it just sits a little high on my skinny wrist for comfort







.

Wish i could post pics if only i had the lend of a small child to help









Thats an idea for a thread watches lusted after & bought that look great on others or on your desk but not on their owner

Yes im new & i talk too much !


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Steve look at this link for a guide on how to post pictures. If you haven't got a host try photobucket

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=4706


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks PG saved that one for later as im still a bit of a technaphobe at heart and may be able to borrow

or kidnap one of my sisters kids for a while as they seem to be able to do this computer stuff blind folded







while i just look like i am blind folded trying !


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I wish I could edit the title of this to read Lurker/Guest as Id like to hear from all the guests I see out there... Today Im wearing .... nothing!!! ooops... Im sorting out a new strap or 3 for the Orsa...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Saint Valentine said:


> Hello


Hi my name is Ian and I think you're kinda cute







.


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity to add only my second post. First off thanks to those who welcomed me after my first post back on the recent Timex thread.....Because I'm taking a few days off work and trying to get out on my motorcycle as much as possible, my speedy is in the box and this is on the wrist...










a Marathon PRF-46374G Type III Class 1, or so the web says....

Thanks

Bill


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

bill love said:


> Thanks for the opportunity to add only my second post. First off thanks to those who welcomed me after my first post back on the recent Timex thread.....Because I'm taking a few days off work and trying to get out on my motorcycle as much as possible, my speedy is in the box and this is on the wrist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on yer Bill, what bike you got?

Foz


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

A black Bandit 600...my first bike, only passed last November so I'm still taking it easy.....you got to a my age







..and you?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

bill love said:


> A black Bandit 600...my first bike, only passed last November so I'm still taking it easy.....you got to a my age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I started off as a mod and scooterboy and still have a race tuned vespa P200E,a P150X, a 1957 NSU Prima MKIII KL. On the bike front I've a CanAm Bombardier 250 and a BMW R1100GS. None on the road at the mo' as weve 2 cars and a 4 year old nipper. But I aim to get the Beemer registered over here this summer.

Foz


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

foztex said:


> bill love said:
> 
> 
> > A black Bandit 600...my first bike, only passed last November so I'm still taking it easy.....you got to a my age
> ...


Mate of mine had a CanAm Bombardier 250, tough bike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Didn't the services have some, I'm sure the Bomb disposal boys had some, I remember servicing 250 singles(I think) trial bikes a bugger to kick start i seem to remember, had to get a big geordie to start them so I could road test them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Didn't the services have some, I'm sure the Bomb disposal boys had some, I remember servicing 250 singles(I think) trial bikes a bugger to kick start i seem to remember, had to get a big geordie to start them so I could road test them.


My mates was ex-army, the clutch was murder on the hands yet he did the National Rally on it for a few years


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the services have some, I'm sure the Bomb disposal boys had some, I remember servicing 250 singles(I think) trial bikes a bugger to kick start i seem to remember, had to get a big geordie to start them so I could road test them.
> ...


It is a sod to kick, if it kicks back it murder. The engines a Rotax. miles too much torque, maybe its me but it eats sprockets. heres a link, mines ex army and olive drab.

http://www.motocross.com/vintage/canam/canam10.htm

Foz


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep there the ones, sprocket set every major service! Great fun to ride I seem to recall (once you got them going)


----------



## drxblack (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello everyone!

This seems like as good a thread as any to finally jump in on. I'm wearing a Vostok Amphibia today and I ride a Suzuki SV650S whenever I get the chance!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to







chris


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Chris









Darn good watch the VosAm 200


----------



## drxblack (Jul 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Welcome to the forum Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome. I've got a couple of Amphibias with different dials. Always fun to have someone notice them and watch their reaction when you say, "Yeah, it's Russian." I've also got an O&W 3077, an Orange Monster and a Speedy Pro. Love the last two, though I noticed on some recent threads that not everyone appreciates their charms


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, its great to be hearing from some new members - and bikers too! my prayers have been answered!









Blimey CanAm Bombs... Id love one of those down here. I was brought up on kickstarting 2 and 4 strokes but yes you gotta know what youre doing. I used to be called into my local bike shop whenever they had a KTM 620 range single in cos I do do it in slippers wheras they couldnt do it at all... its technique tis all.

DRXBlack - Dont fret about owing anything that someone might disparage on the forum - its what we like that makes us different and interesting. Personally I like both watches you mention, but im less keen on your Suzuki...














Ok, I lied, I love the SV, nice engine.









Bill - your bandit 600 is an insired choice as a first bike, nice and easy to ride and cheap to fix if the worst happens. Back in 97 I took my ZX6R in for its 1k service and they lent me a 600 Bandit, I loved it and wondered why id spent nearly double on the Kawasaki with all that fairing! Round town it was king and has only recently lost its crown to the Supermoto scene imho. FWIW the 6R was a stunning bike that I loved but I did have a rockey few days after riding the Bandit!
















Im back wearing the Panerai today and bikeless, tho my mate wants me to help him repair the cosmetic damage on his '99 YamR6 soon so I may get to hold onto that for a bit as hes also got a GS1150 to ride...

Do we have any more guests whod like to chime in? It would be great to hear from you...!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Didn't the services have some, I'm sure the Bomb disposal boys had some, I remember servicing 250 singles(I think) trial bikes a bugger to kick start i seem to remember, had to get a big geordie to start them so I could road test them.


Yep, we did have 'em in the mob. I used one when on attachment a couple of times, the Don R's used 'em. You need good legs to get one to go where you want it to, though.

I was much slimmer then and used to ski.


----------



## drxblack (Jul 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> DRXBlack - Dont fret about owing anything that someone might disparage on the forum - its what we like that makes us different and interesting. Personally I like both watches you mention, but im less keen on your Suzuki...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only been riding about three years (can you say "mid-life crisis"?) and the bike's my first. I wanted something semi-sporty but tame enough that I wouldn't kill myself. So far, the SV's fit the bill perfectly. Very light and easy to ride. And you're right about the engine -- loads of torque!

Chris


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My mate runs a Suzuki AD, Ive ridden most of their demos over the years and the SV is one of my faves for a small un.

Thanks also to whichever Mod edited my title, much apprecited!









Ive just dragged my watchbox out again... I wonder what to wear next...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Gentlemen...

Nice to see so many bikers on the forum.

I have recently acquired a 'beater' just to wear when on the bike. It's a 'Next' chrono that I got off Ebay for 99 pence. The bike is garaged over the winter (fair weather biker, I'm afraid) and I have just taxed it from 1 April.

Will be out this weekend, I hope, and burning up the roads of South Wales a little - it's a CBR1100 Blackbird in BLACK - the fastest colour!!

Rob


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

welcome barry,dunno about all these bikers on here lowering the tone


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> welcome barry,dunno about all these bikers on here lowering the tone


Welcome Barry, How could we be lowering the tone


















Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

thorpey69 said:


> welcome barry,dunno about all these bikers on here lowering the tone


I`d be careful what you say if I was you









They might all come round your house one Sunday afternoon









to give you a serious talking too









about watches, over tea & crumpets


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

My name is Jim.

.

I've just taken off an Orange Monster & put on a PRS14 for sleepy time.

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome Jim and sleep well mate. 

Still wearing my Orient, to bed too.


----------

